# Son of slam.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Starting a thread for slammed or lowriders.
DRAGjet :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*really....*

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. nd :dude:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Speaking of lowriders...*

...here are some from my collection:









(resin body cast by a buddy) 









(my favorite - and successful - Fray-style runner for years now!)









(another low slung bug from my own workbench) 









(one more aircooled racer - VW Puma)

Looking forward to see others´ sons of slam! :wave: 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Love that baby blue bug!!!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

drag and claus - nice man!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

A couple BMW turbos I lowered on Super Gs:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I really didn't like the way Tomy made their GTPs look like monster trucks so I modified the chassis mounts, shaved the wheel wells and got the Castrol Jag down to race hieght.


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Dragon, That jag is to cool. Any way you could post a How-To on the way you got this terrific stance.
Andy


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I've found that simply mounting the Jag on a G3 chassis with G3 wheels really plants the nose. Getting the rear end down will require clip mods, or you can run larger tires to fill in more of the wheel well. That Jag is one awesome looking race car.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I'll try to do a How-to with pics in the morning. About the dragon's bedtime.

Until then, here's a couple comparison shots of the BMW. The Yellow body I bought when they first came out in '78 ('79?). Back then my racing buddies called it "The Dreaded Turbo". When I pulled it out of the pit box they knew they were beat.  It went through several transformations over the years but when the Tomy Super Gs came out it really found its glory. It is about time for a strip & repaint.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Another slammed suburban. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great looking cars! Thanks for the pix. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Claus my friemd just came by last week with his custom '59 Bug that looks just like your little one. :thumbsup:


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking forward to the tut/Howto ... !! 

Richard


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
Here is a few of my lowered/slammed cars.

2005 SSr on a 4 Gear chassis









My cast of a A/FX Bobby Allison Cam 2 Mercury









My cast of Richard Petty's '78 Dodge Magnum









I cast, painted and run these cars. The stockers are on original A/FX Magna Traction chassis. 
Whaddya think?

Larry


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Who HOO! Nice Rides Larry! Nice to see your stuff again! Glad your felling better!



Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Larry - sweet looking cars man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Yes, Larry, they are really nice.

And good to see you back.

Do you make bodies to sell?

Patrick


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words guys. The SSr & Stockers were cars I did a few years back. After the Turkey Rod Run car show here in Daytona @ Daytona Intl Speedway thanksgiving weekend Thurs thru Sunday, I'm gonna try and start casting again. I have some new stuff I wanna try and cast , some thats "outside the box" of what others have done. Since I'm now "retired" (not by MY choice) I'll have some more time to play with my fun little cars, and my 1:1 "slot car haulers" too! If anyone is coming to Daytona for the Turkey Run, pm or email me so we might hook up, at least for a few moments. There _*will be*_ a slot car shop that will have a booth at the show, with HO, 1/32 & 1/24 cars and tracks.

More Later from Daytona USA!
Larry


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Didn't Allison flip that Cam2 Mercury down the backstretch at Rockingham about 10 times?

Very cool stock cars. :thumbsup: 

'doba


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Yep! Then wadded another one up at MIS during the USAC "Norton Twin 200's" in a wreck with Bay Darnell, Sal Tovella and Butch Garner if my old memory serves me. Roger P. (aka; "The Captain") wasnt very happy about that either.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang
> Here is a few of my lowered/slammed cars.
> 
> 2005 SSr on a 4 Gear chassis
> ...


Very cool Larry, I dig the stance of yer stockers. I'd like to know which voodoo you used to dump them.  How about a little bit on the slam mechanics?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking stockers Larry! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*RR & Bill Hall*

Hey RR :wave: 
Thanks for the kind words. The pics aint the best but they do show how low I race them. 

Hi Bill
I just gently dremel out the top (closest to the roof) part of the body clip till I get it where I want, then use a post, like some of the older A/FX bodys (#11 Charger comes to mind) have and put a screw in it to keep the drop and the body snug while runnin it. I'll post some pics later in the week for everyone. Its easy to do, and ya can get the bodys down where they look right and handle A BUNCH better too!

Larry


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

What happens when you slam a Studebaker?


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Those Studes look Killer! Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*AFX Project Car*

This is an AFX Henry J, I'm working on, which needs finishing. I keep seeing all these fantastic cars being shown, so other ideas pop up!!! Keep the pictures coming guys!!! RLM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> This is an AFX Henry J, I'm working on, which needs finishing. I keep seeing all these fantastic cars being shown, so other ideas pop up!!! Keep the pictures coming guys!!! RLM
> 
> Love that Henry...Hilltop,
> 
> ...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

What has four wheels and looks like a really pi$$ed-off lemon, eh?








Hilltop Raceway said:


>






Hilltops screaming-yellow Henry J! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

